# New HS1332



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

If anyone is interested, there is a dealer in Beverly, MA who has a brand new never sold 2014 HS1332. $3400. The dealer is Cycles 128.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

JJG723 said:


> If anyone is interested, there is a dealer in Beverly, MA who has a brand new never sold 2014 HS1332. $3400. The dealer is Cycles 128.



Thats crazy, I understand its new but New Old stock at full retail is bananas. Naults in Manchester had 4 HS1332 towards the end of 2016 or 2017 season that they sold for 2500 out the door. 



I doubt they'll ever get 3400 for it, especially when the new HSS are the same price, if not less with incentives. 



A good used HS1332 can be had for $1500~1800 here in NE AND even less if you shop around etc. This one shown here was $750 from Naults, purchased late march 2018. 


Picture taken after the new owner spent another few hundred on a full service and a few upgrades.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow, $750 for that from a *dealer*?? Seems like a mighty good price to me, congrats! I'd expect to pay a bunch more than that even with a private sale, around here.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

A new HSS1332 retails for $5000.00 plus freight and prep, if you lucky a dealer might knock $200.00 off now or next fall, unsold ones get rolled out again next fall, a advantage for not putting a year on them. Most used ones don't last long , anything running I would easy pay $1000.00 for just for parts....


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> Wow, $750 for that from a *dealer*?? Seems like a mighty good price to me, congrats! I'd expect to pay a bunch more than that even with a private sale, around here.



Naults is pretty good with turning around and putting trade-ins for sale right away with minimal mark up, even during the season I saw them selling 2013 and 2014 HS1332 TAS' for around $1800~2000 where as private sellers are still asking upwards of $2k for their machines.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

contender said:


> A new HSS1332 retails for $5000.00 plus freight and prep, if you lucky a dealer might knock $200.00 off now or next fall, unsold ones get rolled out again next fall, a advantage for not putting a year on them. Most used ones don't last long , anything running I would easy pay $1000.00 for just for parts....


Wow, that's premium pricing... $5,000Canadian = $3,727US and HSS1332ATDs go for $3,199US down here. HSS1332ATs are about $3,049US.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

tabora, because of the pricing in my area, you don't see many used ones in top condition and certainly not sitting on the side of the road for 100-200!!! When I traveled daily 200 miles a day for my job, I only every saw one tracked Honda by the roadside chained to a tree, it had fallen off the back of a truck and sold for 1200, right transmission case was broken and probably the famous axle pin, the right front sprocket was broken so I suspect it landed on that front corner of the right track. Both handle bars were broken as well as a couple cables and the 28 " bucket look like it was meant for tight spots, both augers where out of it with the auger tranny smashed.The guy that bought it , got it useable but he ran a 5-6 man welding fab shop so labour was cheap.

A couple years ago I bought a rough HS724,TCD for $1500 , but it mostly needed a lot of TLC, which now has become my work horse HS924....(928 tractor with a 24" bucket) Being north of 70 I enjoy the smaller bucket and the long rooster tail.


----------



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

I paid $895.00 + TAX at my local Honda DealerSHIP (Buckland MA Honda Dealer). With tax was $950.00. The owner listed it as a different model. 

I typically seen the Honda 1332 Models range from $1800-$2800 on Craigslist and Facebook MArketplace. I jumped at this Honda, when I saw it for sale. 
I have never seen it cheaper than this.$750 ****! He must have messed up something there when he listed it


----------



## Sparkland (Sep 9, 2016)

My local dealer has brand new 2018 *HSS1332* going for *$2,761*, marked down from $3,429.. All of their snowblowers are priced with similar discounts. The dealer is *Peak Honda World* in Littleton, CO. My *HSS724AWD* is marked down from $2,400 to *$1,850*.

I am still waiting for their 2019 Honda lawn mowers to arrive.


----------

